# Metallyticus splendidus and Metallyticus violaceus



## Deroplatys (Mar 16, 2014)

Not trying to show off or anything 

M.splendidus



















M.violaceus

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## beetleman (Mar 16, 2014)

wow! vey cool...thanks for sharing


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow! Where do you buy those? They look amazing.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 16, 2014)

How big are those? I want some.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow! Now your just showing off!! ; )


----------



## kellakk (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, beautiful! You can clearly see the relation to Blattodea, look at those wing buds!


----------



## Tenodera (Mar 20, 2014)

Jaw is on the floor.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like a tiger beetle mimic.. even right down to the leg posture, fascinating..


 would make sense, as many carabidae have chemical defenses, and/or are formidable in general.


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 20, 2014)

Tenodera said:


> Jaw is on the floor.


 In a puddle of drool.


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you're showing off a little bit  Awesome mantids though!


----------



## papilio (Sep 18, 2014)

However many shades of green envy comes in, I'm all of them!!  Incredible!


----------



## Philth (Sep 18, 2014)

I bought this one the other day labeled as _Metallyticus splendidus_, but someone on facebook told me its likely to be _Metallyticus violaceus_. Very strange mantis.




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 18, 2014)

Tom, 

If it's any help, here's a PDF giving some brief taxonomic descriptions/distinctions of several _Metallyticus_ sp.,

https://www.uni-hamburg.de/biologie/BioZ/zmh/ent/Wieland_2008_The_genus.pdf


If I understand correctly, _M. splendidus_ is of a more metallic greenish appearance.  Some sources also indicate it as being the more rare of the two.



-  Michael


----------



## Philth (Sep 18, 2014)

Awesome ! Thanks Micheal, I'll give it a read.  That's kind of what the person on Facebook was saying, about _M. splendidus_ being more green.  I didn't really care what species it was, I just bought it cause it was cool lol.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 18, 2014)

Cool it is indeed, regardless of which sp. it turns out to be!  :biggrin:


----------



## klawfran3 (Sep 23, 2014)

I love how you can see how closely related mantids are to roaches. Just look at how roach like those mantids are... its amazing to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MantidMaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Where did you buy the metallicyllus violaceus?


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's my late male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigbaker (Aug 1, 2016)

*I am in need of a female for my male Metallyticus Splendicus. REWARD! need ASAP please help contact craig@frankbee.com*

*I am in need of a female for my male Metallyticus Splendicus. REWARD! need ASAP please help contact craig@frankbee.com *
*my website*
* https://www.usmantis.com*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

